# First big snow of the season ended with first major breakdown of the season



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

So there I was, finally plowing with my Ram 2500 after not having much snow last year. Somehow, about halfway through my first lot, I ended up surronded by a foot of snow, no big deal I figured, but after about 10 minutes, I realized I couldn't get out. A guy plowing a nieghboring business came over to help try to push me out. He pushed his blade against the back of my truck as I pressed the accelerator, still nothing, this went on for about 10 more minutes until smoke started pouring out from the front of the truck. I got out to see what the issue was and.... My truck was on fire, flames were pouring out from under the truck! I threw snow on it while he called 911. Luckily, no one was injured and there was no major damage as far as I can tell. My mechanic is going to take a look tomorrow to figure out what happened, but we believe it was a gas line or something that leaked onto the exhaust.

Anyone else have an interesting start to the season, or have a truck catch fire before?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

i had my plow on last night here in northern rhode island and i was going to get gas and there was a few cars spun out trying to get up a large long hill and i was coming down the hill and some guy tried to pass the cars on my left and i was coming down and i slammed the breaks and no stop then i had to put the plow down to slow down almost shat my pants


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like you overheated the transmission, which puked its fluid out the dipstick. Which then caught fire on the exhaust.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

No major damage...so did you keep plowing with it? That'd be super cool if you did


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I had my old 89 catch on fire after I had to swerve off road to miss a car. dude yells the trucks on fire! I stop and the whole passenger side of engine is on fire. Sure enough the dip stick for tranny pucked fluid. A 5 pound ABC extinguisher will put out a lot of fire! I carry a 5 pound all the time. It will save my vehicle or someone's life some day. Aim at the base of fire and sweep back and forth. You will be amazed at how much fire you can extinguish! Bang it on the ground before you use it. This loosens the compacted powder. Works great then.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

MickiRig1;1549449 said:


> Bang it on the ground before you use it. This loosens the compacted powder. Works great then.


Or tip it over quick.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Uh oh, the firemen are talking about extinguishers...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

JTVLandscaping;1549598 said:


> Uh oh, the firemen are talking about extinguishers...


I'm surprised they haven't told him he should never try to fight a fire to leave it for the professionals! Mean while the truck is melted to nothing.


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

Upon closer examination I noticed a redish colored fluid in the snow under the truck, I'm no mechanic, but I'm guessing it's transmission fluid?

I never carried a fire extinguisher before, but now I will have one in all my trucks.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Enjoy rebuilding your transmission.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;1549703 said:


> Enjoy rebuilding your transmission.


Agreed. If he overheated it enough to puke fluid, it got damaged. It's gonna be on the way out soon.

Oh and yes, red fluid is transmission fluid.


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

IMAGE;1549798 said:


> Agreed. If he overheated it enough to puke fluid, it got damaged. It's gonna be on the way out soon.
> 
> Oh and yes, red fluid is transmission fluid.


Really hope it didn't overheat, I'm pretty easy on my trucks and find it hard to believe that it would over heat from being pulled out when it was working fine a half hour earlier plowing six inches of snow....
I'm hoping a transmission line just broke, not that the transmission "puked" out fluid.

2-4 more inches coming tomorrow, my mechanic is looking at it as I type, hopefully I have it running. :crying:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Theplower;1549926 said:


> Really hope it didn't overheat, I'm pretty easy on my trucks and find it hard to believe that it would over heat from being pulled out when it was working fine a half hour earlier plowing six inches of snow....
> I'm hoping a transmission line just broke, not that the transmission "puked" out fluid.
> 
> 2-4 more inches coming tomorrow, my mechanic is looking at it as I type, hopefully I have it running. :crying:


Were you rocking the truck back and forth between Drive and Reverse trying to get out before you had help? That will usually overheat a trans pretty quick.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Theplower;1549926 said:


> Really hope it didn't overheat, I'm pretty easy on my trucks and find it hard to believe that it would over heat from being pulled out


What part of "10 minutes spinning my tires, and another 10 minutes spinning my tires with another plow pushing behind" doesn't set off the "breaking stuff" alarm in your head? That's the definitive opposite of "easy on my trucks". I'm pretty sure that's how I messed up my front differential.

As I was reading the story I wondered if maybe you weren't spinning your tires at all and you got stuck _because_ the breakage happened. Did the tires dig holes in the snow?

This guy has a similar Dodge fire story in a similar current thread:


dstifel;1549076 said:


> ok guys new to this site been on lawn site before. Ran soley lawn care decided to start pushing snow this year. We got hit for about 24 hours straight as well. Started the night off with me 09 3500 cummins. The place that installed the plow did not do it right the whole wiring harness started on fire about an hour into the night. Luckily the guy running the skid loader was close and saved the truck with a bucket of snow. About an hour later as I'm waiting for my truck to get fixed my cousin who i am plowing for this year had his tranny break. His truck has about 20xxx miles on it. Got my truck fixed about 3 hours later ran and grabbed his other skid steer and struggled for about 40 hours straight. Thinking maybe i should of just stayed in the lawn care side of things haha.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

You likely DESTROYED the trans, I hope you have a few grand laying around to replace it.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

ALC-GregH;1549635 said:


> I'm surprised they haven't told him he should never try to fight a fire to leave it for the professionals! Mean while the truck is melted to nothing.


Any fireman that says that is an idiot.

Just like the cops that tell you not to resist.

Do what you can-SAFELY-with what you have. I am a fireman and would never tell someone to not attempt to save their property if they can do it safely.



IMAGE;1549798 said:


> Oh and yes, red fluid is transmission fluid.


Sometimes.......................It can be a nasty brown as well..........in which case you have issues.



theholycow;1549979 said:


> What part of "10 minutes spinning my tires, and another 10 minutes spinning my tires with another plow pushing behind" doesn't set off the "breaking stuff" alarm in your head? That's the definitive opposite of "easy on my trucks". I'm pretty sure that's how I messed up my front differential.
> 
> As I was reading the story I wondered if maybe you weren't spinning your tires at all and you got stuck _because_ the breakage happened. Did the tires dig holes in the snow?
> 
> This guy has a similar Dodge fire story in a similar current thread:


I was wondering the same thing. If you can't get out of "stuck" with a push or pull inside of 30 seconds at the most while spinning, it's time to rethink strategies.


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

The wheels were spinning. As far as rocking, I was, some what, I went forward, Couldn't go, stopped, backed up, couldn't go, repeat, Did that about 3 times, shoveled a bit, then continued.

My mechanic confirmed that it was the transmission line, but his phone was dying so I couldn't talk long enough to ask questions until later tonight. If it's just the transmission line, not the transmission itself, does that mean that still mean I did major damage to the transmission, or is there a chance I avoided over heating it and causing major damage?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

THEGOLDPRO;1549703 said:


> Enjoy rebuilding your transmission.


boom......


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Theplower;1550036 said:


> The wheels were spinning. As far as rocking, I was, some what, I went forward, Couldn't go, stopped, backed up, couldn't go, repeat, Did that about 3 times, shoveled a bit, then continued.
> 
> My mechanic confirmed that it was the transmission line, but his phone was dying so I couldn't talk long enough to ask questions until later tonight. If it's just the transmission line, not the transmission itself, does that mean that still mean I did major damage to the transmission, or is there a chance I avoided over heating it and causing major damage?


I'm a big fan of transmission temp gauges in my F350 trucks..


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

All of my trucks have trans temp gauges added except my 95.


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, my mechanic confirmed that the transmission is in fact gone. He also doesn't think that it's worth fixing as apparently some wiring and other stuff nearby also got burnt. Great way to start my season off.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, you live and learn. You were the one who broke your tranny, it didn't break on you. If you're going to be doing this for the long run, you will soon to find out that equipment will break down on its own all by itself, it doesn't need you to help it along as you did in this case.


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

ducaticorse;1550156 said:


> Well, you live and learn. You were the one who broke your tranny, it didn't break on you. If you're going to be doing this for the long run, you will soon to find out that equipment will break down on its own all by itself, it doesn't need you to help it along as you did in this case.


Yep. Thing is, I've done this for almost 5 years now and never had anything this major happen. I can say for sure all my trucks will get temp gauges now for the trannys and fire extinguishers.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Theplower;1550161 said:


> Yep. Thing is, I've done this for almost 5 years now and never had anything this major happen. I can say for sure all my trucks will get temp gauges now for the trannys and fire extinguishers.


Get back on the horse, cuz we're looking at another 3-7 inches in NE tomorrow night!!


----------



## LuckyPlower (Dec 8, 2012)

Ouch... that sucks. I agree with the temp gauge if your working a truck


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

ducaticorse;1550168 said:


> Get back on the horse, cuz we're looking at another 3-7 inches in NE tomorrow night!!


I do have two other trucks, but I have workers using them. I don't want them to be out of a pay so I can use the trucks, so I guess I'll be sitting this storm out and hopefully I can gather the funds to put a down payment on a new truck.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Part the truck out and make some $$ back for another truck. At least you already have the plow.


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

Apparently, my mechanic also found out that something was wrong (vacuum, I think he said) and my four wheel drive was not working either. I very rarely use four wheel drive, only when I'm stuck or there's a lot of snow, so that would explain why I was having such a hard time getting unstuck and why I hadn't noticed it earlier in the storm....


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Theplower;1550275 said:


> Apparently, my mechanic also found out that something was wrong (vacuum, I think he said) and my four wheel drive was not working either. I very rarely use four wheel drive, only when I'm stuck or there's a lot of snow, so that would explain why I was having such a hard time getting unstuck and why I hadn't noticed it earlier in the storm....


You have been plowing 5 years and cant tell if your in 4WD or not ? The more you say the more you make me wonder.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Dodge 4wd systems are vacuum actuated, if there is a leak in the air system the 4wd will not work. it sends air to a vacuum diaphram system that switches it in and out of 4wd. I have to replace them every few years in my dodges.


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

jmac5058;1550324 said:


> You have been plowing 5 years and cant tell if your in 4WD or not ? The more you say the more you make me wonder.


I was stuck in heavy wet snow, I was a bit curious about it not working but I figured I was just stuck too badly.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Theplower;1550275 said:


> Apparently, my mechanic also found out that something was wrong (vacuum, I think he said) and my four wheel drive was not working either. I very rarely use four wheel drive, only when I'm stuck or there's a lot of snow, so that would explain why I was having such a hard time getting unstuck and why I hadn't noticed it earlier in the storm....


You should exercise your 4WD regularly. That which doesn't get used, gets rotted and seized. At least use it in the yard once a month.



Theplower;1550645 said:


> I was stuck in heavy wet snow, I was a bit curious about it not working but I figured I was just stuck too badly.


If you're stuck badly in 4WD you'll still spin at least one front tire.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Theplower;1550200 said:


> I do have two other trucks, but I have workers using them. I don't want them to be out of a pay so I can use the trucks, so I guess I'll be sitting this storm out and hopefully I can gather the funds to put a down payment on a new truck.


That's good of you to keep your guys working, I know I would appreciate that. My only question is why not just buy a new trans? That's a heck of a lot cheaper than a new truck.


----------



## PLOWLO (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree... why not fix it?? A couple grand and you should be back in business....


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

ill give you 1k for the current truck with blown trans.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1550889 said:


> ill give you 1k for the current truck with blown trans.


Been waitin for that


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

peteo1;1550670 said:


> That's good of you to keep your guys working, I know I would appreciate that. My only question is why not just buy a new trans? That's a heck of a lot cheaper than a new truck.


The wiring was also damaged according to my mechanic. I did a quick internet search, and figure I could get a used transmission for about 1500, without installation and shipping. But, I also need the vacuum and the wiring fixed now. The truck is 11 years old and has almost 140,000 miles, so I'm kind of stuck on whether I really should fix it or keep the plow and part it out. According to the KBB website, the truck, fixed, in "Very Good" condition, which I would consider it as, is only worth about 5,000 if I sold it myself...
I put a lot of money into this truck since I bought it 2 years ago painting it and making it my truck, adding running boards and other parts, reconditioning the interior, adding ladder racks, etc and it's going to be kind of sad to see it go.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I would part it out. Sounds like a can of worms after the fire


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

So ill give you a grand and come pick it up this week.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Used 46RE's can be had for $400 and a wiring harness can be had for $100-$300 off car-part.com

A guy in Northern Maine has a lot of those trannies, he may ship


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

The part of your 1st post that keeps sticking out is this, "Somehow, about halfway through my first lot, I ended up surronded by a foot of snow,".

Not sure how you end up in a foot of snow in the middle of the job but the more I read the more I suggest selling all of your stuff and going back to the shovel crew.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

REAPER;1551155 said:


> The part of your 1st post that keeps sticking out is this, "Somehow, about halfway through my first lot, I ended up surronded by a foot of snow,".
> 
> Not sure how you end up in a foot of snow in the middle of the job but the more I read the more I suggest selling all of your stuff and going back to the shovel crew.


The more this thread progresses the more the op seems to be digging a hole. I'd agree with your suggestion. So much has gone wrong already that I can't see it getting much better.


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

REAPER;1551155 said:


> The part of your 1st post that keeps sticking out is this, "Somehow, about halfway through my first lot, I ended up surronded by a foot of snow,".
> 
> Not sure how you end up in a foot of snow in the middle of the job but the more I read the more I suggest selling all of your stuff and going back to the shovel crew.


What happened was, I was back dragged some stuff into a pile, went to push the pile and my plow (I believe) tripped and I ended up on top of the snow, I guess. It happened pretty fast.

As far as your offer to buy the truck for 1k THEGOLDPRO, I'm all the way up in NH and still stuck on whether or not I want to sell it or not, but if I decide to and don't know anyone else who needs the parts, I will message you.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

NH is 3 hours from me, thats no biggie lol


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

With all the work you've done already, I'd fix it and make it your truck. All the time and money invested will be in vein if you part it out. I vote fix it and get it back in service.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Besides even with any issues the truck has, you'd be able to sell it for 2500 if it's worth 4500. Maybe 2k but 1k is too low. Fix it and move on. 140k miles isn't anything, I've got 1 truck with 202k miles, we've got a few others that are high miles, as in one with 628k miles, another with 292k miles, and another with 342k miles. 140k isn't anything, Maintainence is the key. If you've taken good care of it and always changed the oil on time, just fix it, at least that way you know you've got a well taken care of truck, not someone elses beat the crap out of old truck.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

There are three nevers involving used transmissions , never , never , never , put a used trans into a plow truck . Rebuild the one you have , or buy a reman from a reputable shop ! Now , between you ma and the fence post , if you're going to turn a profit in this business , you need to do your own mechanicals ! Half ton trucks that have plowed , are a hard sell , even if it's running good !


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

beanz27;1551545 said:


> Besides even with any issues the truck has, you'd be able to sell it for 2500 if it's worth 4500. Maybe 2k but 1k is too low. Fix it and move on. 140k miles isn't anything, I've got 1 truck with 202k miles, we've got a few others that are high miles, as in one with 628k miles, another with 292k miles, and another with 342k miles. 140k isn't anything, Maintainence is the key. If you've taken good care of it and always changed the oil on time, just fix it, at least that way you know you've got a well taken care of truck, not someone elses beat the crap out of old truck.


Maybe these trucks are rare in MN, but, around here the Dodge's are a dime a dozen. 
Now include the fact he burnt up the trans and there was a fire involving wires being melted and the vacuum problem for the 4x4. He would be lucky to get $500 for the whole truck as is around here. Maybe if he parted it out himself pc by pc he could recoup a closer amount to $2K, but I doubt it.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't worked with that vaccum line crap for 4x4, but the wiring shouldn't be that bad to replace on it. Dodge trucks no one here really uses much _because_ of the weak as hell transmissions compared to Ford or Chevy. I'm not positive about dodge, but I know a Ford C6 transmission can be rebuilt for $400 if you bring it in out of the chassis. E40D is more expensive, around $800 rebuilt, but still not that bad.

Did I misread something here? This truck is a half ton? If it's a half ton you are going to be stuck with it, or take a massive loss. If it's a 2500 or 3500 you'd do ok selling it (compared to a half ton).


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

beanz27;1552346 said:


> I haven't worked with that vaccum line crap for 4x4, but the wiring shouldn't be that bad to replace on it. Dodge trucks no one here really uses much _because_ of the weak as hell transmissions compared to Ford or Chevy. I'm not positive about dodge, but I know a Ford C6 transmission can be rebuilt for $400 if you bring it in out of the chassis. E40D is more expensive, around $800 rebuilt, but still not that bad.
> 
> Did I misread something here? This truck is a half ton? If it's a half ton you are going to be stuck with it, or take a massive loss. If it's a 2500 or 3500 you'd do ok selling it (compared to a half ton).


2001 Dodge Ram 2500, I wouldn't plow with a half ton.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Just fix the truck. If its not rusty its worth fixing. You won't be able to replace it for the price of a different truck. Last time I did a trans it was 1300 +200 for upgrades.I dropped the truck off and picked it up done. Anybody that drives a dodge knows about the vacuum and actuator issues .Half the time they just get stuck. The wires cant a big issue. Go to the boneyard and get some new ones out or just replace the bad ones.

Goldpro isn't offering him a grand site without even looking for no reason. He is not trying to do the guy a favor.You will see that truck in his fleet picture thread in a couple of weeks another itty bitty spreader in it.

And I don't know about up his way but that last storm was so slippery under neath it was hard to tell if you were in four wheel or not. My truck was slippin all over the place.I know I was in four wheel and I know it was working. I had to plow in four wheel the whole storm. Most storms I can plow in 2 wheel.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

quigleysiding;1552802 said:


> And I don't know about up his way but that last storm was so slippery under neath it was hard to tell if you were in four wheel or not. My truck was slippin all over the place.I know I was in four wheel and I know it was working. I had to plow in four wheel the whole storm. Most storms I can plow in 2 wheel.


Yeah, that storm had some nasty stuff underneath. However, when you're stuck in a foot of snow it's very easy to tell if you're in 4WD or not by watching to see if snow is flying off of your front tires, sticking your head out the window to eyeball the drivers front, looking to see which tires dug holes, or just steering and seeing if the truck budges sideways at all...these are all things you try after being stuck for one minute, not 10.

I do agree with repairing the truck and continuing plowing. Lesson learned, being stuck is abusive to the drivetrain, time to get back on the horse and replacing the truck may be more expensive/risky than repairing it.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

quigleysiding;1552802 said:


> Goldpro isn't offering him a grand site without even looking for no reason. He is not trying to do the guy a favor.You will see that truck in his fleet picture thread in a couple of weeks another itty bitty spreader in it..


I was just trying to be nice to the guy and help him out, Trucks maybe worth a grand with a blown trans and a fire.

I would have to find another itty bitty spreader to put in it tho. Maybe i should start looking now.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

theholycow;1552835 said:


> Yeah, that storm had some nasty stuff underneath. However, when you're stuck in a foot of snow it's very easy to tell if you're in 4WD or not by watching to see if snow is flying off of your front tires, sticking your head out the window to eyeball the drivers front, looking to see which tires dug holes, or just steering and seeing if the truck budges sideways at all...these are all things you try after being stuck for one minute, not 10.
> 
> I do agree with repairing the truck and continuing plowing. Lesson learned, being stuck is abusive to the drivetrain, time to get back on the horse and replacing the truck may be more expensive/risky than repairing it.


I think what happens is in the heat of the moment people panic. I got stuck in the last driveway yesterday after 18 hours for the state. It was up hill turning a corner. I slid back two wheels in the ditch with my plow up against a big rock with a full load of sand and salt. I still cant believe I got out. But I stopped got out shoveled threw some sand. Put it in low range and she crepe back up on the pavement. Even the customer couldn't believe it.
I know I was surprised. I thought I was going to have to call a wrecker.

On a second note. I wasn't tying to bash goldpro in my last post. A grand is a fair offer in that condition


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1552854 said:


> I was just trying to be nice to the guy and help him out, Trucks maybe worth a grand with a blown trans and a fire.
> 
> I would have to find another itty bitty spreader to put in it tho. Maybe i should start looking now.


I wish I could get away with a spreader like that. When I leave the state garage with my spreader heaped so the sand is falling off the sides. I feel like my truck is ready to break in half. If I had to travel with it it would really suck. Around the corner and start spreading till its empty. Most storms about three loads.


----------



## Theplower (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm going to keep the truck and get the transmission, vacuum, and wires repaired. Atleast then I will know that everything should be good with that truck for a while instead of getting another truck and not knowing what has/hasn't been replaced. Thanks for the help/advice everyone.


----------



## SSS Inc. (Oct 18, 2010)

I may have missed something, although I did read every post, but you may want to give a call to your insurance agent. We had a one ton dump start on fire this past summer. We had the thing towed to our mechanics and our mechanics suggested we call our ins. people before they even touched anything. Insurance looked at it and called it totaled. This guy could of cared less what happened he just saw the fire damage. We wanted to keep it and fix it so they cut us a check for the full market value minus $800 scrap value they would have gotten. Fixed the problems for around a grand and kept the rest. It turns out the truck blew a break line and the fluid ignited at the manifold. Most of the burned wiring was associated with the snow plow which was kind of lucky(easy fix). It is a crap shoot fixing fire damaged trucks but so far this one is working good.


----------



## Eggie329 (Nov 25, 2009)

Haven't had a fire, but I used to run two Dodges, a 96 2500 and a 99 1500. They never had fires, but the transmissions overheated all the time, even plowing 4-6 inches at small businesses and both had two trans coolers! After replacing three transmissions in two seasons, I decided to go back to my Chevy roots! IMO Dodge never did learn to build a solid trans. I wish you good luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like none of you guys have ever back drug a pile so big you got stuck in it? This is one of the "Oh Dang" moments when the truck just digs down to pavement and stops! Please don't forget why we are on this site. We are here to support and help our fellow plowers.
I walk back to the garage and open the door. The lights get turned on, compressor started, heat is lit, and tunes turned on. Pull in truck and repair starts! EVERY snow flake falling, as I do this seems to be laughing at me! Some guys are blessed with good luck and some have one thing after another happen. That's the nature of our business! I just try to roll with the punches. In the end I make money, some years it's way better then last year.When it comes down, you really need to be able to wrench your own stuff. Or your left to the guy that decides what he wants to repair or does not care to.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

MickiRig1;1555625 said:


> Like none of you guys have ever back drug a pile so big you got stuck in it? This is one of the "Oh Dang" moments when the truck just digs down to pavement and stops! Please don't forget why we are on this site. We are here to support and help our fellow plowers.
> I walk back to the garage and open the door. The lights get turned on, compressor started, heat is lit, and tunes turned on. Pull in truck and repair starts! EVERY snow flake falling, as I do this seems to be laughing at me! Some guys are blessed with good luck and some have one thing after another happen. That's the nature of our business! I just try to roll with the punches. In the end I make money, some years it's way better then last year.When it comes down, you really need to be able to wrench your own stuff. Or your left to the guy that decides what he wants to repair or does not care to.


I get where you are coming from Mick. 
I can honestly say I have never been stuck from back dragging. In fact in all my years plowing I have been stuck once. Long story but not knowing a septic was dug the day it snowed and no warning from the owners I drove into soft sand that sunk the truck into the wheel-wells. 
I gave my honest opine in my 1st post. That is when others started with the personal attacks. They don't want the honest opine of others and mine would be to put him back on the shovel crew if he can not figure out he is in 4x4 or burns up a trans just spinning the tires. 
Yes this site is about helping others but the more popular it gets the more foolish things I see posted by newbs who should never have even bought a truck let alone a blade to plow with.
I read most stuff on the site and truthfully I see why plow guys get a bad rap and the price is driven down each year. Because morons who will do a lot for $50 when the previous guy was at $100(example only) and then bltch an moan when they burn up a trans because they can't finger out if the truck is in 4x4 or not.

I may not come off as Mister nice guy but that has never been my goal as I really do not give a crap what people think of me. I care about the industry I am in and watching it go to hell because of posers gets my goat more than Billy gets his.

I agree about doing your own repairs as I do most of mine but I do have a specialized wrench that will do what I can't at the drop of the hat just to get me rollin again.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*A word of advice*

I noticed you have an f-350 drw with an 8 ft. plow ? If I were you I would put the 8 ft. on the dodge you blew up and put the 9 footer on the drw f-350. Just having the one ft. bigger plow on the dodge will defintely help kill the tranny.
put a temp gauge and when you do plow put the truck in 1st gear so it doesnt shift into 2nd and so on. unless your plowing long runs 1st gear is where you should be for pushing what we just got for snow. shop around tranny shops you can find the cost of a rebuild can vary quite a bit.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

I think we can close this one down now...thread starter said he's going to keep the truck and get some things repaired

thanks


----------

